# Clutch problem on Super 90 w/Multipower



## aucgeorge

It has had this problem since I bought this tractor. 
When I try to put the tractor in gear while running, it grinds against the gears and will not go in. 

However, I can turn it off and easily put it in gear. When I do this I can start the tractor and with it running I can release the clutch and it moves...push it in and it will mostly disengage...still wants to crawl a little when in high idle. Crawls much worse when multipower switch is in one position more than the other. 

Tractor is strong when using it to push or pull. No clutch noise regardless of what you do. 

I can use the tractor this way, but I have to shut it off to shift gears, I have gotten good at shifting and turning the ignition back to on before the motor completely stops and therefore saving wear on my starter. 

Clutch does not seem to need adjustment at the pedal....i removed the stop and with the pedal trip lengthened, it still does the same. 

A friend of mine suggested a clutch brake adjustment, but I haven't tried this yet as I don't know how to do it and would prefer not to complicate the situation by doing it wrong if it isn't even the problem. 

It reminds me of another friend's chevy s10 that had a slave cylinder going out on it.

So any idea?

thanks in advance, Geo.


----------



## chrpmaster

It sounds like either the clutch is wore out or it needs adjusted. I would locate a good service manual for your tractor and follow the instructions.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## aucgeorge

AHHHH, I have found the answer to my question in the owner's manual I just received from a seller on eBay.....I thought I would copy this (not verbatim) so that all would have this information as well. 

This applies to MF tractors with Multi-power.

It is a hydraulically operated clutch controlled by the foot pedal. The foot pedal is linked to a control valve, which regulates the amount of oil pressure to the clutch. Depressing the clutch pedal moves the control valve toward the closed position. When the pedal is depressed to within a 1/4 inch of the step plate, the oil pressure to the clutch is zero and the forward motion of the tractor is stopped. When the clutch pedal is depressed, the last 1/4 inch, hydraulic pressure activates the transmission brake. This in turn stops the rolling action of the transmission gear train which will reduce the tendency to clash gears and permit easy shifting. 

Furthermore, it says to properly shift gears to depress the pedal all the way, then release a 1/4 inch before shifting to make the gears stop and align. 

It also stands to reason that any leaks or valve issues in the hydraulic system may be probable cause for clutch issues.

Hope this is of help to my fellow multi-power tranny owners. 

George


----------



## nwillis

Hi. I realize it's been a few years since you posted this, but did you ever figure out what exactly was wrong with your tractor? I'm having the same issue with the tractor not shifting while running. The transmission brake was completely wore off, so I split the tractor and replaced the disc, thinking that was the problem, however after I had everything back together I still have the exact same problem with grinding gears. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Norwin


----------



## doggone1

*Grinding Gears*

hi I had the same problem mine was oil contamination causing the plate to stick it was the multi power leaking on mine but engine oil seal will cause the same issue was it ok after you replaced the plate for a while.
Also are the fingers adjusted correctly


----------

